# Pirenne Watch.



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all I've just bought this Pirenne watch from a boot sale and can find nothing on the net relating to Pirenne watches. There is no information actually on the movement itself or the back casing. It is winding and running smoothly and keeping good time. I bought it because I love subdials and in this case the steel blue hands. Glass is crystal I think as the marks will not polish out.

Has the dial aged or was is made that colour (no patina evident). I believe it may be 1940's, what do you think?

So then have I bought a complete turkey or do I have a little investment. Any input would be welcome.

Regards Phil,


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Can,t help with the name, but there where literaly hundreds of small watch makers/sellers who went bust when quartz watches came in.If you can get a shot of the movement inside we might be able to tell you more.Just as an passing thought it sounds French?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Please provide photos of the back and the movement (if you feel comfortable opening it).

I haven't seen this brand before but I've seen many similar to it. They usually have a plated case with a stainless steel back and a 15 to 17 jewel movement from AS or ETA.

A nice watch from the 1940s ..especially if the case has no wear-through of the plating to the brass.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry its taken a while but here is a pic of the movement. I agree it is probably a French make BTW.

There is no detail on the inside of the case back.

It is still keeping great time k:


----------



## quietman (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks very much like an c1940s FHF movement to me. Not sure on the size from your photos. It is perhaps in the FHF170 series. These movements are usually marked very clearly ..... on the other side under the dial.

Rgds

MP


----------

